# EU-Kommission will Geo-Blocking verbieten



## Shona (7. Mai 2015)

Wie vielleicht schon einge mitbekommen haben will die EU gegen das sogenannte Geo-Blocking innerhalb der EU vorgehen und es verbieten, da es sowas in der EU eigentlich nicht gibt außer eben online.

Das bedeutet dann für Steam das wenn man in England  ein Spiel kauft/importiert man es auch in DE aktivieren kann oder das man dann im UK/AT Shop auf Steam einkaufen dürfte und Valve dagegen nichts mehr unternehmen darf.
Nationale Gesetze werden dadurch aber nicht aufgehoben sondern gelten immer noch. Was dann widerrum heisst das man ein Spiel wie Wolfenstein trotzdem nicht nach DE einführen darf (Import).

Andere Beispiele (Englisch)

"This would allow UK gamers legally to purchase a game in an other EU country online store if it’s not available in theirs, for example because of region blocking and lack of distribution rights. 
A French gamer could opt to buy a game in the Polish EA online store, if it’s sold there cheaper than in his home country online store. Other example include Video on Demand services like Netflix. That is available in some EU countries but not all of them, and then often with different content. "

Ob man es glaubt oder nicht aber solche Beispiele gibt es häufig. Ich selbst habe mal einem Kollegen ein GfWL Spiel auf Steam schenken müssen weil er im Luxemburger Store zwar Uncut Spiele bekommt aber keine GfWL da es das in Luxemburg nicht gibt. Der Witz an der Sache war aber das er in jeden Laden gehen konnte und dort sich die Spiele als Retail kaufen. Das gute für mich war das ich von im dann Uncut Spiele bekam so haben wir dann immer hin und her geschenkt anstatt demjenigen Geld zu überweisen.

Dieses Verbot würde grade im Bezug auf Steam/Origin* neue Türen öffnen und uns endlich den Zugang zu den Spielen gewähren der uns eigentlich zusteht laut unseren Gesetzen.
Das ganze wird aber noch ein wenig dauern den erst Anfang 2016 soll der erste Entwurf kommen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Wird sich wirklich doch noch was ändern oder wird es dann etwas anderes geben mit dem man uns quält?


Zum Schluss:
Da ich nun nicht das komplette Dokument abschreiben/kopieren möchte könnt ihr hier das PDF laden und selbst lesen



Spiegel.de - Deutsch
1€ ≠ 1$ (Steamgruppe - Englisch)
*Uplay nicht, da man bei Uplay  in den EU Stores einkaufen kann, habe selbst schon im französischen eingekauft 


-----------------------

*EDIT*


Ein kleines Update nach so langer Zeit, den mitte Januar hat sich da mal etwas getan im EU Parlament-> Digitaler Binnenmarkt: Geoblocking abschaffen und Internethandel fordern



> "Wir haben sichergestellt, dass diese Entschließung zur Digitalisierung der Wirtschaft, Gesellschaft und der öffentlichen Verwaltungen gesetzgeberische und andere Maßnahmen nach sich zieht, von denen letztendlich die Verbraucher profitieren und die zum Erhalt der wettbewerbsorientierten sozialen Marktwirtschaften in der EU beitragen werden", sagte die Berichterstatterin für den Binnenmarkt-Ausschuss Evelyne Gebhardt (S&D, DE).



Der wichtigste Punkt der für uns zutrifft "*Abschaffung ungerechtfertigter Praktiken des Geoblockings, um den Zugang zu Waren und Dienstleistungen für die Verbraucher zu verbessern. Sie begrüßen die grenzüberschreitende Portabilität von Online-Inhaltediensten als "einen ersten Schritt" in diese Richtung*;"


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Mai 2015)

Meine Fresse, tatsächlich mal ein sinnvoller Vorschlag.... Das man sowas von der EU erleben darf.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Mai 2015)

Lieber Herr Gott im Himmel, wenn es dich wirklich gibt mach das das Wahr wird! Amen


----------



## dsdenni (7. Mai 2015)

Yes GO EU!!


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Nein danke, die EU kann sich gefälligst schleichen, dieser korrupte Verbrecherverein!

Andere Länder, andere Regeln. So gehört sich das.


----------



## Shona (7. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Andere Länder, andere Regeln. So gehört sich das.


Ähm bitte was? Was für Regeln meinst du genau?
Es gibt in der ganzen EU nicht solch eine Regelung bzw. kein Gesetz das ein Geo-Blocking eingesetzt werden muss, das ist nur eine gängelei der Publisher mehr nicht.
Eingeführt wurde das ganze von Activision mit dem IP-Block, weil sie somit verhindern wollten das man die billigere EU/UK Version von MW2 importiert.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das man sowas von der EU erleben darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Herr Ansip sagt genau das was wir alle seit Jahren sagen "Ich hasse Geoblocking aus tiefstem Herzen". Somit ist klar das hier ein Betroffener spricht und nun endlich was unternehmen will da es wie schon öfters von mir gesagt eine reine gängelei ist


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein danke, die EU kann sich gefälligst schleichen, dieser korrupte Verbrecherverein!
> 
> Andere Länder, andere Regeln. So gehört sich das.


Schon mal bezahlte Streamingseiten genutzt? Von Deutschland aus zahlt man meist für einen kleinen Bruchteil an contents den gleichen betrag (oder sogar mehr durch die Umrechnung) als Leute aus anderen Teilen der EU.
Da die Seitenbetreiber seit Jahren keine Anstalten machen diese Situation zu verbessern, finde ich es angenehm, wenn auf anderem Wege etwas getan wird.

Für mich hat es auch nichts mit "andere Länder andere Regeln" zu tun, wenn ein Spiel einfach für die Hälfte verkauft wird sobald man über die Grenze fährt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Mai 2015)

Wer in der Euro Zone Kasse machen will hat auch mit den rechten der Euro Zone zu arbeiten. Auch Spiele Publisher die ja immer meinen das geltendes Recht für sie noch lange nicht gilt müssen sich daran halten.


----------



## Lg3 (7. Mai 2015)

Unglaublich das die EU mal was richtig macht..


----------



## DarkMo (7. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> A French gamer could opt to buy a game in the Polish EA online store, if it’s sold there cheaper than in his home country online store.


haben solche unterschiedlichen preise nicht aber auch ihre gründe? aber gut, ich muss gestehn, ich ab diesen mist noch nie ganz gerallt. meine auffassung war immer folgende:

- in land A verdient jemand Y geld für eine arbeit
- in land B verdient jemand X geld für die gleiche arbeit
- A ist weniger als B, bspw nur 50%
- dh also, dass die leute in A nur halb soviel verdienen, wie die in B, es geht aber deswegen gut, weil auch alles (idealer weise ^^) nur 50% kostet
-> am ende gleicht sich das aus

kauft nun B bei A etwas, bekommt er es zum halben preis - und damit damit kein unfug getrieben wird, gibt es zölle. in besagtem fall müsste B also 50% zuzahlen und wäre wieder bei +-0. er kaufts also billig ein, aber bezahlt dank zöllen das gleiche. gut, soweit das sehr schulmädchen hafte verständnis ^^ und das ist ganz sicher komplett falsch xD allein schon die frage: an wen gehen denn nun diese zusätzlichen 50% zölle? an die hersteller des produkts? wenn die nun aber in land A herstellen, sind auch die löhne usw (also die produktionskosten) halb so billig. die würden damit also nen reibach machen. wie gesagt, so ganz rall ich das wirtschaftswesen nich. zumal doch der euro eigentlich dafür sorgen sollte, das alles gleich is. wieso verdient also ein pole (rein fiktiv - 0 plan davon) also nur 700€ im monat, wo man bei uns 1000 bekommt? müsste man das nich alles auf ein level heben? überall verdient man nun 1000€ und überall kostet die miete pff 400€ oder sowas?

naja, jedenfalls scheint das ja so vorn und hinten nich zu passen und überall gibts unterschiedliche preis-niveaus. meines erachtens nach ist es absolut klar, dass der handel zwischen solchen preis niveaus eigentlich garnicht sein dürfte. ach man, die welt is doch einfach nur komisch ><


----------



## Shona (7. Mai 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> haben solche unterschiedlichen preise nicht aber auch ihre gründe? aber gut, ich muss gestehn, ich ab diesen mist noch nie ganz gerallt. meine auffassung war immer folgende:
> 
> - in land A verdient jemand Y geld für eine arbeit
> - in land B verdient jemand X geld für die gleiche arbeit
> ...


Innerhalb der EU gibt es keinen Zoll bzw.  ein paar Ausnahme wie die Kanalinseln. 

Ansonsten muss man noch den Wechselkurs  beachten der ebenfalls eine rolle spielt und bei einigen Shops wie amazon zahlst du die britische Mehrwertsteuer + unsere 19% + Versandkosten und somit gleicht sich das zumindest da wieder aus. 

Die preise der Spiele werde  übrigens über den BIP berechnet. Deutschland hat nen sehr hohen bip und deshalb zahlen wir mehr als andere Länder


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Mai 2015)

Selbst wenn, die Industrie profitiert von den Niedriglöhnern in Land A. Aber ihre Kunden dürfen das nicht... Wenn man da nicht in den ach so gelobten Freien Markt eingreift  
Die sollen sich mal entscheiden ganz oder garnicht, sie predigen den freien Markt aber überall wo es nicht passt wird dieser abgeschafft. Globalisierung für alle oder Globalisierung für niemanden, auch nicht für Valve und Konsorten, die sollen sich endlich mal an die Spielregeln halten.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Mai 2015)

Naja den Geolock kann man doch mit der PKW-Maut für Ausländer gleichsetzen^^ In beiden Fällen werden Menschen diskriminiert 
Wäre immerhin schonmal ein Weg in die richtige Richtung, was Zensur betrifft.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja den Geolock kann man doch mit der PKW-Maut für Ausländer gleichsetzen^^ In beiden Fällen werden Menschen diskriminiert




In dem Beispiel hat Deutschland aber reale Kosten (Instandhaltung des Strassennetzes z.B.). Den Servern ist es egal, ob ich meine Kopie für 59€ in Deutschland oder für 5.99€ in Hongkong gekauft habe. Die haben die gleiche Last, wenn ich das Spiel spiele.


----------



## Salanto (7. Mai 2015)

Ein sinnvolle Vorschlag der EU?  Gott es gibt dich wirklich


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2015)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schon mal bezahlte Streamingseiten genutzt? Von Deutschland aus zahlt man meist für einen kleinen Bruchteil an contents den gleichen betrag (oder sogar mehr durch die Umrechnung) als Leute aus anderen Teilen der EU.
> Da die Seitenbetreiber seit Jahren keine Anstalten machen diese Situation zu verbessern, finde ich es angenehm, wenn auf anderem Wege etwas getan wird.
> 
> Für mich hat es auch nichts mit "andere Länder andere Regeln" zu tun, wenn ein Spiel einfach für die Hälfte verkauft wird sobald man über die Grenze fährt.



Schau dir sein Profilbild an^^ 
Er ist sicher Anhänger der Idee eines Austritts aus der EU und will mit der Schweiz eine Alpenunion gründen 

Für mich ein sinnvoller Vorschlag.
Kommt immerhin von der EU, und nicht von einem einzelnen Mitgliedsstaat. Und Valve ist bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Google, Samsung oder sonstige Riesen, die sich immer wieder Vorteile erschleichen oder erkämpfen.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja den Geolock kann man doch mit der PKW-Maut für Ausländer gleichsetzen^^ In beiden Fällen werden Menschen diskriminiert


Du hast anscheinend nicht mitbekommen das die PKW-Maut für alle gilt, auch für deutsche.
Man möchte das (jedenfalls vorerst) teilweise über die KFZ Steuer wieder gutschreiben, die Plakette musst du dir aber trotzdem kaufen. Das mit dem Gutschreiben wird sicherlich auch sehr schnell gekippt werden, entweder durch Preiserhöhungen oder EU.... oder wir bekommen beides gleichzeitig reingedonnert (erst von der EU gekippt und dann nochmal KFZ Steuer angehoben). Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das die dir was schenken.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> In dem Beispiel hat Deutschland aber reale Kosten (Instandhaltung des Strassennetzes z.B.).


Blöd das am Ende kaum etwas übrig bleibt, da die Betriebs- und Verwaltungskosten enorm sind und jeder erstmal fett in den Topf greift.

Ach, laut Merkel gibt es übrigends garkeine PKW-Maut.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ob man es glaubt oder nicht aber solche Beispiele gibt es häufig. Ich selbst habe mal einem Kollegen ein GfWL Spiel auf Steam schenken müssen weil er im Luxemburger Store zwar Uncut Spiele bekommt aber keine GfWL da es das in Luxemburg nicht gibt. Der Witz an der Sache war aber das er in jeden Laden gehen konnte und dort sich die Spiele als Retail kaufen. Das gute für mich war das ich von im dann Uncut Spiele bekam so haben wir dann immer hin und her geschenkt anstatt demjenigen Geld zu überweisen.



Ja, das Problem kenne ich, hab es momentan auch mit einigen alten Titeln (Black & White, Mechwarrior 3) die ich dadurch hier in Luxemburg nicht updaten oder erneut aktivieren konnte; bei denen warte ich mittlerweile aber ehrlich gesagt eher an eine GOG Fassung



Shona schrieb:


> Die preise der Spiele werde  übrigens über den BIP berechnet. Deutschland hat nen sehr hohen bip und deshalb zahlen wir mehr als andere Länder



Und wir hier am allermeisten 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau dir sein Profilbild an^^
> Er ist sicher Anhänger der Idee eines Austritts aus der EU und will mit der Schweiz eine Alpenunion gründen



Nicht mit Ungarn? Ach nee, das gabs ja schon mal 

@Thema: Ich hoffe inständig, dass dies kommt. Mir geht es dabei allerdings weniger um Videospiele als um Videos: Hier in Luxemburg ist man von vielen Steams und Videoportalen quasi ausgeschlossen (Beispiel: ARTE hatte vor kurzem eine Sendung über Luxemburg und unsere Küche. Diese Sendung konnte man aber bei ARTE +7 nicht in Luxemburg schauen  Beispiel2: RTLs Onlineangebot kann man auch nicht einsehen - obwohl das L in ihrem Namen für Luxemburg steht )


----------



## keinnick (8. Mai 2015)

Finde ich gut. Wenn ich es für sinnvoll halten würde, mein nächsten Auto in Rumänien zu kaufen, weil ich x tausende Euro spare, kann ich das problemlos tun und damit zurück nach Deutschland fahren und die Karre hier anmelden. Bei digitalen Gütern sieht das derzeit oftmals noch anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau dir sein Profilbild an^^
> Er ist sicher Anhänger der Idee eines Austritts aus der EU und will mit der Schweiz eine Alpenunion gründen



Soso, da hat jemand unsere bösen Absichten durchschaut [emoji317]


----------



## Shona (9. Mai 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und wir hier am allermeisten


Unser BIP ist nunmal sehr hoch und somit verdienen wir mehr als in anderen Ländern. Für uns ist das zwar nie genug aber wenn man es mit den Gehältern in anderen Ländern vergleicht sind wir Spitzenverdiener.
Daran passen die Publisher nunmal die Preise an und das heisst 50-60€/Spiel bei uns und umgerechnet nur 15€ in Russland.


----------



## Tech (9. Mai 2015)

Es gibt noch Wunder auf dieser Welt...........
Hoffentlich zerplatzt die Traum nicht wie eine Seifenblase.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Daran passen die Publisher nunmal die Preise an und das heisst 50-60€/Spiel bei uns und umgerechnet nur 15€ in Russland.


Wobei das dort auch an den ganzen Raubkopien liegen soll.


----------



## HawkGT (9. Mai 2015)

Bedeutet das, dass auch indizierte Spiele wie z.B. Dying Light oder Dead Island für uns Deutsche im Steamshop sichtbar werden würden?


----------



## xHaru (9. Mai 2015)

HawkGT schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass auch indizierte Spiele wie z.B. Dying Light oder Dead Island für uns Deutsche im Steamshop sichtbar werden würden?



Ich denke nicht, da indizierte Spiele insofern nicht dazugehören, dass man sie nicht so kaufen kann. Die USK ist allerdings sowieso ne unglaubliche Verschwendung von Geld.


----------



## Memphys (9. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei das dort auch an den ganzen Raubkopien liegen soll.



Find ich gut, ich fang schon mal an zu saugen, dann wirds hier auch günstiger


----------



## Shona (9. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei das dort auch an den ganzen Raubkopien liegen soll.


Auch, da diese in RU bei ca. 80% liegen und es keine Strafen für die Nutzer gibt sondern nur für die Betreiber.



HawkGT schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass auch indizierte Spiele wie z.B.  Dying Light oder Dead Island für uns Deutsche im Steamshop sichtbar  werden würden?


Sichtbar im DE Store glaube ich weniger aber du könntes es dann im UK Store kaufen oder z. B.  als Retail importieren und ohne Probleme aktivieren.



xHaru schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, da indizierte Spiele insofern nicht dazugehören, dass man sie nicht so kaufen kann.


Wieso eigentlich nicht?

Postal 2 ist auf Steam im DE-Store zu kaufen, das Spiel ist seit Jahren indiziert.
Manhunt ist indiziert und beschlagnahmt und auf Steam im DE-Store kaufbar.
Aliens versus Predator Classic 2000 ist indieziert und seit kurzem im DE-Store zu finden.
Duke Nukem 3D ebenfalls indieziert und Uncut im DE-Store zu finden sogar zweimal. Das erste mal Megaton Edition und das zweite Mal in der 3D Realms Anthology - Steam Edition (seit ein paar Tagen zu haben)

Was im DE Store zu kaufen gibt liegt am Publisher und ob er es freischalten will. Die USK oder das Jugendschutzgesetzt hat absolut keine Befugnis auf Steam und was es dort zu kaufen gibt.
Valve hat für EU Kunden nur einen Sitz in Luxemburg somit müssen sie sich nur an die EU gesetze halten bezüglich des Jugenschutzes, den das DE Jugenschutzgesetzt schreib z. b. vor das man Spiele ab 18 nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr kaufen kann.
Dies ist aber bei Steam nicht der Fall, bei Origin oder Uplay aber schon 



Memphys schrieb:


> Find ich gut, ich fang schon mal an zu saugen, dann wirds hier auch günstiger


Nope da unsere Gesetze da anders sind und du als pöser Raubkopierer ebenfalls bestraft wirst sobald man dich kriegt


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Mai 2015)

Am Ende führt es doch nur dazu, das die Spiele überall gleich teuer sind. gehopst wie gesprungen.


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Am Ende führt es doch nur dazu, das die Spiele überall gleich teuer sind. gehopst wie gesprungen.


Nope wird nicht passieren, den dann würde keiner mehr die Spiele kaufen 

Außerdem sind bei Steam die EU Preiss in Tier 1 & Tier 2 unterteilt und dort sind überall die gleichen preise.

*Tier 1: *Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France,  Germany, Ireland, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Netherlands,  Sweden or Switzerland

Günstiger wäre dann nur noch 

*Tier 2: *Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech  Republic, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Malta, Monaco, Montenegro, Norway,  Poland, Portugal, Romania, San Marino, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain  or the Vatican City (We’re sure the pope is happy).

England gehört für Valve im übrigen gar nicht zur EU weil sie nicht den Euro haben^^


Nehmen wir als Beispiel einfach mal Left 4 Dead 2

Tier 1: 19,99€
Tier 2: 13,99€
UK: £14.99 = 20,63€

Somit ist es eigentlich für uns günstiger wenn wir in den Tier 2 Ländern einkaufen könnten


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2015)

England gehört für Valve im übrigen gar nicht zur EU weil sie nicht den Euro haben^^

Aber die Schweiz? Das muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> *Tier 1: *Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France,  Germany, Ireland, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Netherlands,  Sweden or Switzerland
> (...)
> England gehört für Valve im übrigen gar nicht zur EU weil sie nicht den Euro haben^^


Aber die Schweiz und  Liechtenstein gehören dann für Valve dazu oder was? 

Woher kommt diese Liste eigentlich? Ist die offiziell von Valve oder hat sich da jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Preise der verschiedenen Länder verglichen?


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber die Schweiz und  Liechtenstein gehören dann für Valve dazu oder was?
> 
> Woher kommt diese Liste eigentlich? Ist die offiziell von Valve oder hat sich da jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Preise der verschiedenen Länder verglichen?


Die Liste kommt von Valve und wurde erstmal hier Euro Tiers | Steam Unpowered veröffentlicht
Auch in der SteamDB kannst du unten bei Store Prices sehen das es Tier 1 und Tier 2 gibt nur haben sie da nicht jedes land aufgeschrieben -> https://steamdb.info/app/550/

Schweiz und Liechtenstein zahlen anscheinend in Euro bei Steam deshalb sind sie in der List. Ob das aber so stimmt kann man leider nicht mehr schauen...
Aber das erste Kommentar bei Steamunpowered sagt:


> Danish Krone is pegged to Euro, and Swiss Franc was pegged to Euro at  the time this article was written, so everything is correct.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (11. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein danke, die EU kann sich gefälligst schleichen, dieser korrupte Verbrecherverein!



Mal sehen wer sich schleicht, wird dem Tourismus sicher gut tun wenn der Schilling wieder da ist  


Geo Blocking kann ruhig gehen.


----------



## Ramons01 (11. Mai 2015)

Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer sich schleicht, wird dem Tourismus sicher gut tun wenn der Schilling wieder da ist
> Geo Blocking kann ruhig gehen.



Ich bezweifle stark, dass es den Tourismus juckt wenn wir wieder den Schilling hätten. Was machen Länder ohne Euro oder was machte man früher als es noch keinen Euro gab? Die Leute kommen ja nicht wegen der Währung, sondern wegen den Tourismus angeboten (Schi fahren, Berge etc.).

Mich wunderts aber schon, dass die Kommission etwas für den Bürger macht und nicht nur für die Konzerne wie sonst auch (TTIP und der gleichen).


----------



## Shona (2. März 2016)

Kleines Update im ersten Beitrag, den mitte Januar hat sich da schon etwas getan nun heisst es abwarten und Daumen drücken das es zur abschaffung des Geo-Blocking kommt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. März 2016)

Shona schrieb:


> Die Liste kommt von Valve und wurde erstmal hier Euro Tiers | Steam Unpowered veröffentlicht
> Auch in der SteamDB kannst du unten bei Store Prices sehen das es Tier 1 und Tier 2 gibt nur haben sie da nicht jedes land aufgeschrieben -> Left 4 Dead 2 * AppID: 55  * Steam Database
> 
> Schweiz und Liechtenstein zahlen anscheinend in Euro bei Steam deshalb sind sie in der List. Ob das aber so stimmt kann man leider nicht mehr schauen...
> Aber das erste Kommentar bei Steamunpowered sagt:



Ja, ich weiß, ein halbes Jahr zu spät, aber besser spät als nie 

Der Schweizer Franken ist mittlerweile fest an den Euro gekuppelt. Der Wert der Währung war während der Krise explodiert, innerhalb von ein paar Wochen stieg der SFr mal eben um etwa 50%. Zuviel für die Schweizer Wirtschaft, weshalb die Währung an den Euro gekuppelt wurde. Dadurch lässt sich natürlich einfach ein und derselbe Preis als in der Eurozone verwenden der dann nur noch in SFr umgerechnet werden muss.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Der Schweizer Franken ist mittlerweile fest an den Euro gekuppelt.


Afaik ist der Franken seit Anfang 2015 nicht mehr an den € gekoppelt.


----------



## Ramons01 (8. März 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, ein halbes Jahr zu spät, aber besser spät als nie
> 
> Der Schweizer Franken ist mittlerweile fest an den Euro gekuppelt. Der Wert der Währung war während der Krise explodiert, innerhalb von ein paar Wochen stieg der SFr mal eben um etwa 50%. Zuviel für die Schweizer Wirtschaft, weshalb die Währung an den Euro gekuppelt wurde. Dadurch lässt sich natürlich einfach ein und derselbe Preis als in der Eurozone verwenden der dann nur noch in SFr umgerechnet werden muss.


Diese fixe Koppelung wurde schon lange wieder aufgelöst.
Aktuell planen sogar Österreicher die SNB zu verklagen, aber das gehört nicht zum Thema. [emoji6]


----------

